# Alternating nodes?



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 5, 2014)

Heard that alternating nodes was another way of telling sex?... Is this alternating nodes...? 

View attachment WP_20140805_001.jpg


View attachment WP_20140805_004.jpg


View attachment WP_20140805_005.jpg


View attachment WP_20140805_006.jpg


View attachment WP_20140805_007.jpg


----------



## jingo (Aug 5, 2014)

Those are indeed alternating nodes, I'm not sure they tell you anything other than your plant is mature enough to flower.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 5, 2014)

yes those are alt nodes but i cant tell sex from them pics last pic very top of the plant on the right of the stem kinda looks like a pistol but idk it will show very soon tho so keep i eye on it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 5, 2014)

Alternating nodes means that your plant has become sexually mature and can now be placed in flower when ever you are ready. To determine the sex, you will have to look for the male or female preflowers that will form at the cusp of the leaf nodes. If you want some good pics just use google image to look up marijuana sex or marijuana preflowers.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is one I stole from Hamster. Thanks Hammy.

View attachment male_female_cannabis000.JPG


----------

